
Deep Learning for Programmers (GPU, CPU) WIP Clojure Book 0.9.0 - dragandj
https://aiprobook.com/deep-learning-for-programmers?release=0.9.0&src=hn
======
dragandj
Uses open source libraries
[https://github.com/uncomplicate](https://github.com/uncomplicate)

